
Kick ass Full text rss feed fetcher for a better UX - Concours
http://feedsapi.com/
======
zbowling
If RSS was still relevant, this would be awesome.

~~~
Concours
I think RSS is still relevant, there's a reason why all those news sites have
RSS. People use RSS heavilly (see Pulse newsreader,etc... and all the other
mobile news apps)

